# Microondas LG Smart Inverter no calienta, solicitud de manual de servicio o diagrama de inversor de voltaje



## heidyvanesa19 (May 27, 2022)

Buenas tardes, ¿alguien tendrá manuales de servicio de hornos de microondas LG con inversores, en vez de los famosos y pesados transformadores?

El mio no calienta, no tiene nada malo y ya medi voltajes. interruptores de puerta en buen estado sin falso contacto. La sñal de encendido es enviada a la placa inversora pero esta no acciona el Magnetrón.

No quiero salir lastimada, pero me interesaría el funcionamimto del sistema inversor a detalle. Razon por la que necesito diagrama de la placa inversora de corriente que aumenta el voltaje al magnetrón y determinar si es error de transistor, diodo puente o componentes.

El manual indica una serie de códigos de error, pero eso es lo curioso: No calienta y no muestra ningún código de error aparente ya que enciende y los botones cumplen su función. Pero, no calienta nada. Al destaparlo puedo escuchar como si no oscilara o mas bien alguna fuga de alto voltaje. Lleva un Diodo puente, un transistor de alta frecuencia y una serie de componentes.

He cambiado de magnetrón por otro en buen estado y de la misma potencia, mas sin embargo tampoco calienta; puse el magnetrón del LG en el otro microondas de pruebas y el magnetrón calienta, con eso descarto fallo en el magnetrón del LG, así que me quedaría por resolver, el inversor...

¿Alguien de casualidad tiene algun manual de servicio similar a ese modelo?

Tipo: Microondas
Marca: LG
Modelo: MS3636GIS
Serie: Smart Inverter NeoCheff
Potencia: 1000W

Códigos de error:



Espero su ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## KareDany (May 28, 2022)

Hola.
Acá te adjunto este circuito inversor de horno de microondas, no especifica marca ni modelo, pero pienso puede servir de guía a la hora de revisar la tarjeta de circuito impreso, tiene etapa de salida con IGBT, éxitos en la tarea y saludos 
KareDany

Les adjunto esto, que aunque es de Panasonic, puede ser útil también para reparar este horno de microondas inverter LG.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 28, 2022)

Excelente, gracias por la documentación técnica. Les daré info si logro repararlo


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 30, 2022)

No encontré diagrama aún, pero subo fotos y empezaré a realizar el diagrama esquemático. He visto que hay inconvenientes con esta placa y es mejor cambiarla por completo (Obsolescencia programada) y hay muchos videos en Youtube que hablan de adaptar un sistema elevador de tensión antiguo en sustitución de este inversor... Me refiero al transformador, capacitor y diodo, pero no quiero llegar a eso.

Hay por lo visto varios Test Point (TP) lastimosamente no cuento con otro igual para hacer las mediciones de esos puntos y anotarlos para compartirlos con ustedes. En otros grupos se habla de cambiar el diodo puente, el IGBT y los capacitores.

Por lo pronto ahi les dejo las fotografías.


----------



## KareDany (May 30, 2022)

Encontré esta otra tarjeta como posible sustituto para este microondas LG


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 30, 2022)

Amigo, el documento no tiene nada mas que las  regulaciones FC


----------



## KareDany (May 30, 2022)

En la imagen que se adjunta en los recuadros en rojo están los números de parte de LG, el original y el alternativo ó equivalente, saludos


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 30, 2022)

Ya te entendí, solo son los códigos de sustitución, mas no el diagrama o el PCB.


----------



## KareDany (May 30, 2022)

Así es, no solamente tienes el número de parte equivalente, sino también el modelo de ese horno de microondas LG, otra opción de búsqueda de un esquema parecido al que necesitas


----------



## switchxxi (May 30, 2022)

Con razón no anda, se le murió el maquinista. 

Ojala no hayan pasado por donde no debían poniendo la mitad de las cosas en corto.


----------

